# Shrimp and CO2



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have rcs in my 30g planted and wanted to use CO2 on it, but I don't know if the shrimp are really sensitive to it because this will be my first time using Co2 and I do not want to kill them from a mistake. Is it safe to use with the shrimp?


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

I've never used it, but I'd say an inexperienced user of it, should not "learn" with livestock in the tank.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

I would start slowly introducing the co2 maybe like 10sec/bubble and gradually increase daily


----------



## iseethruyou1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I run high co2 in one tank that i throw culls in and ive had my CRS's live but absolutely no reproduction. Not sure if fish eat the babies or they just dont have any. never seen any berried tho.
scott


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If you have fish it will be a combination of babies getting picked off, and females being stressed/harassed. I had to home a few guppies in my shrimp tank and within a week all the berried females lost their eggs and for the duration of the fishes stay there was no reproduction. Within a week of them being separated just about every female berried up.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

CO2 is not recommended in a shrimp aquarium, especially if you want the to breed.
But, if it is a planted aquarium, and you are keeping the shrimp there just as a cleaning crew, I think its fine. Just be careful of pH flunctuations .
Do you plan to use DIY or pressurized?


----------

